# B694 Front Bumper Removal



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all. To cut a long story short I need to remove my front bumper in order to carry out a repair & paint. I have had a quick look & couldn't see any obvious bolts etc.

Any advice on removing would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

May help if you could tell us the year.


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

It's a 2001. I presume it will be very similar to any B series around that age?


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

This is a job I also have to do on our 99 Hymer E510 following an argument with a metal gate post last summer :? So lets bump the thread up.

From what I can see there are: 
2 large fixings behind the number plate
2 brackets fixing base of bumper to chassis front crossmember
Screws attaching to wheel arch liner each side
Looks like there may be some fixings from front edge of bumper into body.
Disconnect indicators and fog lights. 
Any Trade members out there with tips on removal?
Anyone had any luck with Hymer grey metallic paint supply?


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Kimbo

this is an old post of mine below

"this is my reply to same question from Hymer Germany.

The colour of the front bumper is called Hymer Graumetallic A 9233. It is a special colour that can only be obtained from a Hymer dealer.

However it is unlikely for it to be a good colour match as the paint fades over time.

I took my bumper off, took it to a paint shop and asked them to do a colour match and bought a litre. this way it matches the wheel arches."

Hope that helps 

Ian


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Mine hasn't got the fixings behind the number plate. I can see screws that must have been put in to fix it to the body then the arch fits over them.

Change of plan - I have removed the cover from the step to take to the paint supplier & will repair/paint in situ.

Thanks


----------



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

*Bumper removal*

Just done the job this morning....

Two Bolts/Brackets at bottom, either side of number plate.
Two Philips type screws, at top of bumper
Four screws under the beading round each wheel arch, the beading lifts enough to insert screwdriver, if not, due to ageing, the plastic, not you ,use a hair drier to soften a bit, then remove screws.
The bumper now sits on two aluminium brackets riveted to the body work.
Ease the bumper to the ground and it's then easy to see fog/indicator lighting and removal of wiring.

Then the hard bit starts, either fix the bumper yourself or pay someone!!

Just Googled and found that the fog lights Hymer uses, at least on,mine B584, can be purchased from londontaxiparts123.co.uk....


----------

